# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  متن الفية ابن مالك لجمال الدين ابي عبد الله بن محمد بن عبدالله بن عبد الله بن مالك

## أبو منار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


1)   قال محمد هو ابن مالك أحمد ربي الله خير مالك
2)   مصلياً على النبي المصطفى وآله المستكملين الشرفا

3)   وأستعين الله في ألفية ابن مالك مقاصد النحو به محويه

4)   تقرب القصى بلفظ موجز وتبسط البذل بوعد منجز

5)   وتقتضى رضا بغير سخط فـائقة ألفية ابن معطى

6)   وهوبسبق حائز تفضيلا مستوجب ثنائى الجميلا

7)   والله يقضي بهبات وافره لي وله في درجات الآخره


الكلام وما يتألف منه 


8)   كلامنا لفظ مفيد كاستـقـم واسم و فـعل ثم حرف الكلم

9)   واحده كلمه والقول عـم وكلمة بها كـلام قـد يـؤم

10)   بالجر والتنوين والند وأل ومسند للاسم تمييز حصل

11)   بتا فعلت وأنت ويا افعلي ونون أقبـلن فعـل ينجلي

12)   سواهما الحرف كهل وفي ولم فعل مضارع يلي لم كبـثم

13)   وماضي الأفعال بتامز وسم بالنون فعل الأمر إن أمر فهم

14)   والأمر إن لم يك للنون محل فيه هو اسم نحو صه وحيهل



المعرب والمبنى 



15)   والاسم منه معرب ومبنى لشبه من الحـروف مـدنى

16)   كالشبه الوضعى فى اسمى جئتنا والمعنوى فى متى وفى هنا

17)   وكتابة عن الفعل بلا تأثر وكـافـتقـار أصــلا

18)   ومعرب الاسماء ما قد سلما من شبه الحـرف كأرض وسما

19)   وفعل أمر ومضى بنيا وأعربوا مضارعاً إن عـربا

20)   ومن نون توكيد مباشر ومن نون إناث كبـرعن من فتـن

21)   وكل حرف مستحق للبنا والأصـل فى أن يسـكنـا

22)   ومنه ذو فتح وذ كسر وضم كأين أمس حيث والساكن كم

23)   والرفع والنصب اجعلن إعرابا لاسم وفعل نحو لـن أهـابا

24)   والاسم قد خصص بالجر كما قد خصص الفعل بأن ينجزما

25)   فارفع بضم وانصبن فتحا وجر كسرا كذكر الله عبده يسـر

26)   واجزم بتسكين وغير ماذكر ينوب نحو جا أخو بني نمر

27)   وارفع بواو وانصبن بالألف واجرر بياء ما من الأسما أصف

28)   من ذاك ذو ان صحبه ابانا والفم حــيث الميم منه بانا

29)   أب أخ حم كــذاك وهن والنقص فى هذا الأخير احسن

30)   وفى أب وتالييـه ينـدر وقصرها من نقصهن أشـهر

31)   وشرط ذا الإعراب أن يضقن لا لليا كجا أخو أبيك ذا عتـلا

32)   بالألف ارفع المثنى وكـلا اذا بمضمر مضـافا وصـلا

33)   كلتا كذلك اثنان واثنتــان كـابنين وابنتيـن يجـريـان

34)   وتخلف اليا فى جميعها الألف جراً ونصباً بعد فتح قد ألف

35)   وارفع بواو وبيا اجرر وانصب سالم جمع عامـر ومذنـب

36)   وشبه ذين وبه عـشـرونا وبابه ألحق والأهـلـونـا

37)   أولو وعالمون عـليـونا وأرضـون شـذ والسنـونا

38)   وبابه ومثل حين قد برد فالباب وهو عند قوم يطرد

39)   ونون مجموع وما به التحق فافتح وقل من بكسـره نطق

40)   ونون ما ثنى والملحق به بعكس ذاك استعملوه فانتبـه

41)   وما بتا وألف قـد جمعـا بكسر في الجر وفي النصب معا

42)   كذا أولات والذي اسما قد جعل كأذرعات فيه ذا ايضـا قبـل

43)   وجر بالفتحة ما لا ينصرف مالم يضف أو بك بعد أل ردف

44)   واجعل لنحو يفعلان النونا رفعـا وتدعيـن وتسـألونـا

45)   وحذفها للجزم والنصب سمه كلم تكونى لترومى مـظلمـه

46)   وسم معتلا من الاسماء مـا كالمصطفى والمرتقـى مكارمـا

47)   فالأول الإعراب فيه قـدرا جميعه وهـوالذى قـد قصـرا

48)   والثان منقوص ونصبه ظهر ورفعه ينوى كذا أيضـا يجـر

49)   وأى فـعل آخر من ألف أو واو يـاء فمعتـلا عـرف

50)   فالألف انوفيه غير الجزم وأبدا نصب ما كعيدعـو يرمى

51)   والرفع فيهما انو واحذف جازماً ثلاثهن نقض حـكمـا لازمـا


النكرة والمعرفة


52)   نكرة قابل آل مـؤثرا أو واقع موقع ما قد ذكــرا

53)   وغيره معرفة كهم وذى وهند وابنى والغــلام والذى

54)   فما الذى غيبة أو حضور كأنت وهو سـم بالضـميـر

55)   وذو اتصال منه ما لا يبتدا ولا يلي إلا اخـتـبـاراً أبدا

56)   كالياء والكاف من ابنى أكرمك والياء والهاء من سلبه ما ملك

57)   وكل مضمر له البنا يجب ولفظ ما جر كلفظ ما نصـب

58)   للرفع والنصب وجرنا صلح كاعرف بنا فاننا نلنا المنـح

59)   وألف والواو والنون لما غاب وغيره كقاما واعلمــا

60)   ومن ضمير الرفع ما يستتر كافعل أو افق نغتبط اذ تشكر

61)   وذو ارتفاع وانفصال أنا هو وأنت والفروع لا تشـتـبـه

62)   وذو انتصاب في انفصال جعلا إياي والتفربع ليس مشــكلا

63)   وفي اختبار لا يجئ المنفصل إذا تأتى أن يجئ المتـــصل

64)   وصل أو أفصل هاء سلنيه وما أشبهـه في كته الخلف انتمى

65)   كذلك خلتبـه واتصــالا أختار غيري اختار الانفصالا

66)   وقدم الأخص في اتصـال وقدمن ما شئت في انفصـال

67)   وفي اتحاد المرتبة الزم فصلا وقد يبح الغيب فيه وصــلا

68)   وقبل يا النفس مع الفعل التـزم نون وقاية وليس قـد نظـم

69)   وليتني فثـا وليتنـي نـدرا ومع لعل اعكس وكن مخبـرا

70)   في البقايا واضطرارا خففا منى وعنى بعض من قد سلفا

71)   وفي لدنى لدي قل وفي قدنى وقطنى الحذف أيضـا قـد يفي

72)   اسم يعين المسمى مطلقا علمه كجـعفـر وخـرنقـا

73)   وقرن وعـدن ولا حـق وشـدقـم وهيلـة وواشـق

74)   واسمـاً أتى وكنية ولفبا وأخرن ذا ان سـواه صحـبـا

75)   وإن يكونا مفردين فأضف حتمـاً وإلا أتبع الـذي ردف

76)   ومنه منقول كفضل وأسد وذو ارتجال كسـعـاد وأدد

77)   وجملة وما بمزج ركبـا ذا إن بغيـر وبه تم أعـربا

78)   وشاع في الإعلام ذو الإضافة كعيد شمس وأبى قحـافـه

79)   ووضعوا لبعض الاجانس علم كعلم الأشخاص لفظاً وهو عم

80)   من ذاك أم عربط للعقرب وهكذا ثعـالة للثـــعلب

81)   ومـثله برة للمبــرة كـذا فجـار علم للفجـره



اسم الإشارة 



82)   بذا لمفرد مذكـر أشـر بذي وذه نسى نا على الأنثى اقتصر
83)   وذان تان للمثنى المرتفع وفي سواء ذبن تبن اذكـر تطـع

84)   وبأولى أشر لجميع مطلقا والمد أولى ولـدى البعـد انطقـا

85)   بالكاف حرفا دون لام أو معه واللام إن قدمـت هـا ممتنعــه

86)   وبهنا أو هاهنا أشر إلي دانى المكان وبه الكاف صـــلا

87)   فى البعد أو بثم فه أو هنا أو بهـنالك انطقـن أو هـنــا



الموصول



88)   موصول الأسماء الذلى الأنثى التى واليا إذا مــا ثنـيـا لا تثـبـت

89)   بل ما تليه أولـه العلامـه والنون إن تشدد فـلا مـلامــه

90)   والنون من ذين وتبن شددا أيضا وتعويض بذاك قصدا

91)   جمع الذى الألى الذين مطلقا وبعضهم بالواو رفعا نطقـا

92)   باللات واللاء التى قد جمعا واللاء كالذين نزرا وقـعـا

93)   ومن وما وأل تساوى ماذكر وهكذا ذو عند طئ شهــر

94)   وكالتى ايضـا لديهم ذات وموضـوع اللاتى أتى ذوات

95)   ومثل ماذا بعد ما استفهـام أو من إذا لم نلغ فى الكـلام

96)   وكلها يلـزم بعده صلـه على ضمير لائق مشـتمـله

97)   وجملة أو شبهها الذى وصل به كمن عندى الذى ابنه كفل

98)   وصفة صريحـة صلـة ال وكونها بمعرب الأفعال قـل

99)   أى كما أعربت مالم تضف وصدر أصلها ضمير انحذف

100)   وبعضهم أعرب مطلقا وفي ذا الحذف أبا غير أى يقتفـى

101)   إن يستطل وصل وإن لم يستطل فالحذف نزر وأبو أن يختـزل

102)   إن صلح الباقى لوصل مكمل والحذف عندهم كثير منجلـى

103)   فى عائد متصل إن انتصب بفعل أوصف كمن نرجو يهب

104)   كذاك حذف ما بوصف خفضا كأنت قاض بعد أمر مـن قضى

105)   كذا الذى جر بما الموصول جر كمـر بالذى مررت فـهـوبر



المعرف بأداة التعريف



106)   أل حرف تعريف أو اللام فقط فنمط عرفت قل فيـه النـمـط

107)   وقد تزاد لازمـــا كاللات والآن والـذيـن ثـم الــلات

108)   ولا ضطرار كبنات الأوبـر كذا وطبت النفس ياقيس السرى

109)   وبعض الأعلام عليه دخـلا للمـح مـا قـد عنـه نقـلا

110)   كالفضل والحارث والنعمان فذكـر ذا وحـذفـه سـبـان

111)   وقد بـصـر علماً بالغلبه مضاف أو مصحوب أل كالعقبه

112)   وحذف أل إن تناد أو تضف أوجب وفي غيرهما قد تنحذف



الابتداء



113)   مـبتدأ زيد تعـاذر خبر إن قلت زيد عازر من اعتـذر

114)   وأول مبتـدأ والثـاني فاعـل اغنـى في أسـار ذان

115)   وقس وكاستفهام النفى وقد يجوز نحو فائز أولـو الرشـد

116)   والثان مبتدأ وذا الوصف خبرا إن في سوى الإفراد طبقاً استقر

117)   ورفعـوا مـبتدأ بالابتـدا كذاك رفع خـبـر بالمـبتـدا

118)   والخبر الجزء المتم الفائـده كـالله بـر الأيادي شـاهـده

119)   ومـفردا يأتي ويأتي جملة حاوية معنى الذي سـيقت لـه

120)   وإن تكن إياه معنى اكتفـى بهـا كنطقي الله حسـبي وكفى

121)   والمفرد الجامد فـارغ وإن يشتق فهو ذو ضـمير مسـتكن

122)   وأبرزنه مطلقاً حيث تـلا ماليـس معناه له مـحـصـلا

123)   وأخبروا بظرف أو بحرف جر ناوين مـعنى كائن أو اسـتقـر

124)   ولا يكون اسم زمان خبـرا عن جثــة وإن يفد فأخـبـرا

125)   ولا يجوز الابتـدا بالنكـره مالم تفـد كعـند زيـد نـمـره

126)   وهل فتى فيكم فمـا حل لنا ورجـل من الكـرام عـنـدنـا

127)   ورغبة في الخـبر وعمـل بر بزين ولبـقس ما لـم يـقـل

128)   والأصل في الأخبار أن تؤخر وجـوزوا التـقديم إذ لا ضـررا

129)   فـامنعه حين يسـتوى الجزءان عـرفاً ونكراً عادمى بيان

130)   كذا إذا ما الفعل كان الخبرا أو قصد استعماله منحصـرا

131)   أوكان مسـند لذي لام ابتدا أو لازم الصدر كمن لي منجدا

132)   ونحـو عندي درهم ولي وطر مـلتزم فيـه تقـدم الخـبـر

133)   كـذا إذا عاد عليـه مضمر مما به عنه مـبيـنا بخـبـرا

134)   كذا إذا يسـتوجب التـصديرا كأين مـن عـلمته نصـيـرا

135)   وخـبر المـحصور قد أبدا كـمـا لنا إلا اتباع أحـمـدا

136)   وحـذف ما بعلم جائز كما نقول زيد بعـد من عند كمـا

137)   وفي جـواب كيف زيد قل دنف فزيد اسـتغنى عنه إذ عـرف

138)   وبعد لولا غالبا حـذف الخبر حـتم وفي نص يمبن ذا استقر

139)   وبعد واو عينت مفهـوم مـع كمثل كل صـانع ومـا صنع

140)   وقـبل حل لا يكون خـبرا عن الذي خـبره قـد أضـمرا

141)   كضربي العـبد مسيئاً وأتم تبيينى الحـق مـنوطاً بالحكم

142)   وأخـبروا باثنين أو بأكثرا عن واحـد كـهم سـراة شعرا



كان وأخواتها 



143)   ترفع كان المبتدا اسماً والخبر تنصبـه ككان سـيداً عـمـر
144)   ككان ظل بات أضحى أصبحا أمسى وصار ليس زال برحـا

145)   فـتئ وانفك وهـذى الأربعة لشـبه نفـى أو لنفى مـتبـعه

146)   ومثل كان دام مسـبوقا بما كأعط ما دمت مصيباً درهمـا

147)   وغير ماض مثله قد عمـلا إن كان غير الماض منه استعملا

148)   وفي جميعها توسط الخـبر أجـز وكل سبـقه دام حـظر

149)   كذاك سـبق خبر ما النافيه فـجئ بها مـتلوة لا تـاليـه

150)   ومنع سـبق خبر ليس اصطفى وذ تمام مـا بـرفع يكـتفـي

151)   وما سواه ناقص والنقص في فتئ لـيس زال دائـما قـفـى

152)   ولا يلي العامل معمـول الخبر إلا إذا ظرفاً أتى أو حرف جـر

153)   ومضمر الشان اسماً انو إن وقع موهم ما اسـتبان أنـه امـتنع

154)   وقـد تزاد كان في حشو كما كـان أصح علم مـن تقـدما

155)   ويحذفونها ويبقون الخـبر وبعد إن ولو كثيرأ ذا اشـتهر

156)   وبعد أن تعويض ما عنها ارتكب كمثـل أما انت براً فاقـترب

157)   ومن مضـارع لكان منجزم تحذف نون وهو حذف ما التزم



فصل في ما ولات وإن المشبهات بليس 



158)   إعتمال ليس أعملت ما دون إن مع بقـا النفي وتـرتـيب زكـن
159)   وسبق حرف جر أو ظرف كما بي أنت مـعنيا أجـاز العلمـا

160)   ورفع معطوف بلكن أو ببل من بعد منصوب بما الزم حيث حل

161)   بعد ما وليس جـر البا الخبر وبعد لا ونفـى كـان قـد يجـر

162)   في النكرات أعملت كليس لا وقد تلـى لات وإن ذا العـمـلا

163)   ومـا للات في سوى حين عمل وحذف ذى الرفع فثا والعكس قل



أفعال المقاربة 



164)   ككان كاد وعسـى لكن ندر غـير مضارع لهـذين خـبر

165)   وكونه بدون أن بعد عسـى نزر وكاد الأمر فـيه عكسـا

166)   وكعسـى حرى ولكن جعلا خبرها حتما بـأن متـصـلا

167)   وألزموا الخلولوق أن مثل حرى وبعـد أوشك انتفـا أن نزرا

168)   ومثـل كاد في الأصح كـربا وترك أن مع ذ ي الشروع وجبا

169)   كأنشأ السائق يحدو وطفق كـذا جعلت وأخذت وعلـق

170)   واسـتعملوا مضارعاً لأوشكا وكاد لاغير وزادوا مـوشكا

171)   بعد عسـى أوشك قد يرد غنى بأن يفعل عن ثان فقـد

172)   وجـردن عسى أو أرفع بها إذا اسم قبلـها قد ذكـر

173)   والفتح والكسر أجز في السين من نحو عسيت وانتقا الفتح زكن


إن وأخواتها 



174)   لإن أن ليست لكن لعل كأن عكس مـا لكن من عمل

175)   كإن زيداً عـالم بأنى كفء ولكن ابنه ذو ضــعن

176)   وراع ذا الترتيب إلا في الذي كليت فيهـا أو هنا غير البذى

177)   وهـمز إن افتح لسد مصدر مسـدها وفي سـوى ذاك اكسر

178)   فاكسـر في الابتدا وفي بدء صله وحـيث إن لبـمبن مـكمـله

179)   أو حكيت بالقول أو حلت محل حـال كـزرنه وإنى ذو أمل

180)   وكسـروا من بعد فعل علقـا باللام كـاعلم إنه لذو تـقى

181)   بـعد إذا فجـاءة أو قم لا لام بعـده بوجـهين نمي

182)   مع تلوفاً الجزا وذا يطرد في نحو خير القول إنى أحمد

183)   وبعد ذات الكسر تصحب الخبر لا ابتـداء نحـو إنى لـوزر

184)   ولا يلي ذي اللام ما قد نفيا ولام من الأفعال ما كرضيا

185)   وقـد يليها مع قد كان ذا لقد سما على العدا مستحوذا

186)   وتصحب الواسط معمول الخبر والفصل واسما حل قبله الخبر

187)   ووصل ما بذي الحروف مبطل إعمالها وقد يبقـى العمـل

188)   وجـائز رفعك معطوفاً على منصوب إن بعد أن تستكملا

189)   وألحقـت بإن لكـن وأن من دون ليست ولعل وكأن

190)   وخففت إن فقل العمـل وتلزم اللام إذا ما تـهـمل

191)   وربما استغنى عنها إن بدا ما ناطق أراده مـتعـمـداً

192)   والفعل إن لم يك ناسخاً فلا تلفيه غالبا بإن ذي موصلا

193)   وإن تخفف أن فاسمها استكن والخبر اجعل جملة من بعد أن

194)   وإن يكن فعلا ولم يكن دعماَ ولم يكن تصريفه ممتنـعـا

195)   فالأحسن الفصل بقد أو نفى أو تنفيس اولو وقليل ذكـر لـو

196)   وخففـت كأن أيضاً فنـوى منصوبهـا وثابتـا أيضاً روى



لا التي لنفي الجنس 



197)   عمل إن أجعل للافي نكره مفردةً جـاءتك أو مـكرره

198)   فانصب بها مضافاً أو مضارعه وبعد ذاك الخبر اذكر رافعه

199)   وركب المفرد فاتحا كـلا حول ولا قوة والثان اجعـلا

200)   مرفوعاً أو منصوباً أو مركبا وإن رفعت أولاً لا تنصبـا

201)   ومفـرداً نعتاً لمبنى يلـي فافتح أو انصبن أو ارفع تعدل

202)   وغير ما يلى وغير المفرد لا تبن وانصيه أو الرفع اقصد

203)   والعطف إن لم تتكرر لا احكما له بما للنعت ذي الفصل انتمى

204)   وأعط لا مع همزة استفهام ما تستحق دون الاستفـهـام

205)   وشاع في ذا الباب إسقاط الخبر إذا المراد مع سقوطـه ظهر



ظن وأخواتها 



206)   انصب بفعل القلب جزأى ابتدا أعنى رأى خال علمت وجـدا
207)   ظن حسـبت وزعمت مع عد حجـا درى وجعل اللذ كا عتقد

208)   وهب تعلم والتي كصبـرا أيضاً بها انصب مبتدا وخبـرا

209)   وخص بالتعليق والإلغاء ما من قبل هب والأمر هب قدألزما

210)   كذا تعلم ولغير الماض من سواهما اجعل كل مـاله زكـن

211)   وجـوز الإلغاء لا في الابتدا وانو ضمير الشان أو لام ابتـدا

212)   في موهم إلغاء ما تقـدمـا والتزم التعليق قبــل نفى مـا

213)   وإن ولا لام ابتداء أو قسـم كذا والاستفـهـام ذاله انحتـم

214)   لعلم عرفـان وظن تهـمه تعدية لـواحـد مـلتـزمـه

215)   ولرأى الرؤيا ثم ما لعلما طالب مفعولين من قبل انتمـى

216)   ولا تـجـز هنا بلا دليل سـقوط مفعولين أو مـفعـول

217)   وكنظن اجعل تقول إن ولي مستفهمـاً بـه ولـم ينفصـل

218)   بغير ظرف أو كظرف أو عمل وإن ببعض ذي فصلت يحتـمل

219)   وأجرى القول كظن مطلقا عند سليم نحو قل ذا مشفـقـا



أعلم وأرى



220)   إلى ثلاثة رأى وعـلمــا عـدوا إذا صارا أرى وأعلما
221)   وما لفعولى علمت مطلقا للثان والثالث أيضاً حققــا

222)   وإن تعاديــاً لواحد بلا همز فلأثنين به توصــلا

223)   والثان منهما كثان اثنى كسا فهـو به في كل حكم ذو ئنا

224)   وكأرى السابق نبأ أخبرا حدث أنبأ كـذلك خـبـرا


الفاعل 



225)   الفاعل الذى كمرفوعي أتى زيد منيراً وجهه نعم الفـتى
226)   وبعد فعل فاعل فإن ظهر فهو وإلا فضمير اسـتتـر

227)   وجرد الفعل إذا ما أسندا لاثنين أو جمع كفاز الشهدا

228)   وقد يقال سعدا وسعدوا والفعل للظاهر بعد مسـند

229)   ويرفع الفاعل فعل أضمـرا كمثل زبد في جواب من قرا
230)   وتاء تأنيث تلى الماضى إذا كان لأنثى كأبت هند الأذي

231)   وإنما تلزم الفعل مضمـر متصل أو مفهم ذات حـر

232)   وقد يبح الفصل ترك التاء في نحو أتىالقاضى بنت الواقف

233)   والحذف مع فصل بإلا فضلا كما زكا إلا فتاة ابن العلا

234)   والحذف قد يأتى بلا فصل ومع ضمير ذي المجاز في شعر وقع

235)   والتاء مع جمع سوى السالم من مذكر كالتاء مع إحدى اللبن

236)   والحلف في نعم الفتاة استحستوا لأن قصد الجنس فيه بين

237)   والأصل في الفاعل أن يتصلا و الأصل في المفعول أن ينفصلا

238)   وقد يجاء بخلاف الأصل وقد يجى المفعول قبل الفعـل

239)   وأخر المفعول إن لبس حذر أو أضمر الفعال غير منحصر

240)   وما بإلا أو بإنما انحصـر أخر وقد يسبق إن قصـد ظهر

241)   وشاع نحو خاف ربه عمر وشذ نحو زان نوره الشـجر



النائب عن الفاعل 



242)   ينوب مفعول به عن فاعل فيمـا له كـنيل خـير نائـل
243)   فأول الفعل اضممن والمتصل بالآخر اكسر في مضى كوصل 
244)   واجعله من مضارع منفتحا كبتحـى القـول فيـه بتـحى
245)   والثانى التالى تا المطاوعه كالأول اجعله بلا منـازعـه 
246)   وثالث الذى بهمز الوصل كالأول اجعلنه كـاستحــلي 
247)   واكسر أو اشمم فاثلاثى أعل عيناً وضم جاكبوع فاحـتمـا 
248)   وإن بشكل خيف لبس بجتنب وما لباع قد يرى لنحو حـب 
249)   وما لفا باع لما العين تلـى في اختبار وانقاد وشبه ينجلى
250)   وقابل من ظرف أو من مصدر أو حرف جر بنيابه حـرى
251)   ولا ينوب بعض هذى إن وجد في اللفظ مفعول به وقد برد
252)   وباتفاق قد ينوب الثان من باب كا فيما التباسـه أمـن 
253)   في باب ظن وأرى المنع اشتهر ولا أرى منعاً إذا القصد ظهر
254)   وما سوى النائب مما علقا بالرافع النصب له محقـقـا 

اشتغال العامل عن المعمول 


255)   إن مضمر اسم سابق فعلا شغل عنه بنصب لفظه أو المحل
256)   فالسابق انصبه بفعل اضمرا حتماً موافق لما قد أظهرا 
257)   والنصب حتم إن تلا السابق ما يختص بالفعل كإن وحيثما
258)   وإن تلا السابق ما بالابتدا يختص فالرفع التزمه أبدا

259)   كذا اذا الفعل تلا ما لم يرد ماقبل معمولا لما بعد وجد

260)   واختبر نصب قبل فعل ذي طلب وبعد ما إيلاؤه الفعل غلب 

261)   وبعد عاطف بلا فصل على معمول فعل مسـتقرأولا

262)   وإن تلا المعطوف فعلاً مخبرا به اسم فاعطفن مـخبرا 

263)   والرفع في غير الذي مررجح فما أبيح افعل ودع ما لم يبح

264)   وفصل مشغول بحرف جر أو بإضافة كوصلٍ يجرى

265)   وسوفى ذا الباب وصفاً ذا عمل بالفعل إن لم يك مانع حصل

266)   وعلعقة حاصـلة بتابـع كعـلقة بنفس الاسم الواقع 



تعدي الفعل ولزومه 



267)   علامة الفعل المعدي أن تصل ها غير مصدر به نحو عـمل
268)   فانصب به مفعوله إن لم يتب عن فاعل نحو تدبرت الـكتب

269)   ولازم غير المعدى وحتـم لزوم أفعال السجـايا كنمهـم

270)   كذا افعلل والمضاهى اقعنسا وما اقتضى نظافة أو دنسـا 
271)   أو عرضاً أو طاوع المعدى لواحـد كـمـده فـامـتـدا 
272)   وعـد لازماً بحرف جـر وإن حذف فالنصب للمنـجر
273)   نقــلاً وفي أن وأن بطرد مع أمن لبس كعجبت أن بدوا 
274)   والأصل سبق فاعل معنى كمن من ألبسن من زار كم نسج البمن
275)   ويلزم الأصل لموجب عـرا وترك ذاك الأصل حتماً قد يرى 
276)   وحذف فضله أجز أن لم يضر كحذف ما سبق جواباً أو حصر
277)   ويحذف الناصبها إن علمها وقد يكون حـذفه مـلتـزمـا 

التنازع في العمل 


278)   إن عاملان اقتضيا في اسم عمل قبل فللواحد منهما الـعـمـل 
279)   والثان أولى عند أهل البصره واختار عكسـاً غيرهم ذا أسره 
280)   وأعمل المهمل في ضمير ما تنازعاه والتزم ما التـزمــا 
281)   كبـحـسنان ويسيئ ابناكا وقد بغى وعتديـاعـبدا كـا 

282)   ولا تجئ مع أول قد أهـملا بمضــر لغـير رفع أو هلا 

283)   بل حذفه الزم إن يكن غير خبر وأخرنه إن يكن هو الخبــر 

284)   وأظهر أن يكن ضمير خبـرا لغير مـا بطابق المقـــرا 

285)   نحــو أظن ويظنانى أخـا زيداً وعمـراً أخوين في الرخا 


المفعول المطلق 


286)   المصدر اسم ما سوى الزمان من مدلولي الفعل كأمن من أمـن 

287)   بمثله أو فعل أو وصف نصب وكونه أصلاً لهذين انتخـب 

288)   توكيداً أو نوعاً بين أو عدد كسرت سبرتبن سير ذى رشد 

289)   وقد ينوب عنه ما عليه دل كجد كل الجد وافرح الجـذل 

290)   ومـا لتوكيد فوحد أبدا وثن واجمع غـيره وأفـردا 

291)   وحـذف عامل المؤكد امتنع وفي سـواه لدليل متسـع 

292)   والحـذف حـتم مع آت بدلا من فـعله كندلاً اللذ كاندلا 

293)   وما لتـفصيل كإما مـنا عـامله بحـذف حيـث عنا 

294)   كـذا مكرر وذو حصر ورد نائب فعل لاسـم عين استند 

295)   ومنه ما يدعونه مـؤكداً لنفسـه أو غير فالمبتـدا 

296)   نحوله على ألف عـرفأ والثان كابنى أنت حقاً صرفا 

297)   كذلك ذو التشبيه بعد جملة كلى بكاً بكاء ذات عضــله 



المفعول له 



298)   ينصب مفعولاً له المصدر إن أبان تعليلا كجـد شراً ودن 
299)   وهو بما يعمل فيه متحــد وقتاً وفاعلاً وإن شرط فقد 

300)   فاجرره بالحرف وليس بمتنع مع الشـرط كلزهد ذا قنع 

301)   وقل إن يصحبها المــجرد والعكس في مصحوب أل وأنشدوا 

302)   ( لا أقعد الجبن عن الهيجاء ولو توالت زمر الأعــداء) 



المفعول فيه وهو المسمى ظرفاً 



303)   الظرف وقت أو مكان ضمنا في باطراد كهنا امكث أزمنا 
304)   فانصبه بالواقع فيه مظهرا كان وإلا فانـوه مقــدرا 

305)   وكل وقت فابل ذاك ومــا يقبله المكان إلا مـبـهمـا 

306)   نحو الجهات والمقادير وما صيغ من الفعل كمرمى من رمى 

307)   وشرط كون ذا مقيسا أن يقع ظرفاً لم في أصله معه اجـتمع 

308)   وما يرى ظرفاً وغير ظرف فذاك ذو تصرف في العرف 

309)   وغير ذي التصرف الذي لزم ظرفية أو شبهها من الكلـم 

310)   وقد ينوب عن مكان مصدر وذاك في ظرف الزمان يكثر 


المفعول معه 


311)   ينصب تالى الواو مفعولاً معه في نحو سيرى والطريق مسرعة 
312)   بما من الفعل وشبهه سبق ذا النص لا بالواو في القول الأحق 

313)   وبعد ما استفهام او كيف نصب بفعل كون مضمر بعض العـرب 

314)   والعطف إن يمكن بلا ضعف أحق والنصب مختار لدى صعف النسق 

315)   والنصب إن لم يجز العطف يجب أو اعتقد إضمار عامـل نصـب 



الاستثناء 



316)   مااستثنت إلا مع تمام ينتصب وبعد نفي أو كنفـى انتـخـب 

317)   إتباع ما اتصل وانصب ما انقطع وعن تميم فيــه إبدال وقـع 
318)   وغير نصب سابق في النفي قد يأتى ولكن نصبه اختر إن ورد 

319)   وإن يفرغ سـابق إلا لما بعد يكن كما لـو الاعـدمـا 

320)   وألغ إلا ذات توكـيد كـلا تمرر بهم إلا الفتى إلا العــلا 

321)   وإن تكرر لا لتوكيد فمـع تفريـغ التأثيـر بالعامـل دع 

322)   في واحد مما بإلا اسـتثنى وليس عن نصب سـواه مـغنى 

323)   ودون تفريغ مع التـقـدم نصب الجميـع احكم به والتـزم 

324)   وانصب لتأخير وجئ بواحد منها كمـا لو كان دون زائــد

325)   كلم بفـوا إلا امرؤ إلا على وحكمها في القصد حكـم الأول 

326)   واستثن مجروراً بغير معربا بما لمـسـتثنى بإلانـسـبـا

327)   ولسوى سوى سواه اجعـلا على الأصح مالغير جـعـلا

328)   واسـتثن ناصباً بليس وخلا وبعـد ويـكـون بـعـد لا

329)   واجرر بسابقى يكون إن ترد ويعد ما انصب وانجرار قد برد

330)   وحيث جرا فهما حـرفان كمـا هما إن نصبـا فعـلان 

331)   وكخـلا حاشا ولا نصحب ما وقبل حاش وحشا فاحفظهمـا 



الحال 



332)   الحال وصف فضله متصب مفهـم في حال كفـرداً أذهب 

333)   وكونه متنقـلاً مـشـنـقـاً بغلب لكن ليس مـسـتـحقـا 

334)   ويكثر الجمود في سعر وفي مبـدى تأول بـلا تـكـلـف 

335)   كبعـه مداً بكذا يداً بيــد وكـر زيـد أسـداً أى كأسـد 

336)   والحال إن عرف لفظاً فاعتقد تنكيره معنى كوحدك اجتـهـد 

337)   ومصـدر منكـر حـالاً يقع بكثرة كـبـغتة زيـد طـلـع 

338)   ولم ينكر غالباً ذو الحال إن لم يتأخر أو يخـصص أو بين 

339)   من بعد نفى أو مضاهبه كـلا يغ امرؤ على امرئ مسـتسهلا

340)   وسبق حال ما بحرف جر قد أبوا ولا أمنعـه فـقـد ورد 

341)   ولا تجز حالاً من المضاف له إلا إذا اقتضى المضاف عمله

342)   أو كان جزء ماله أضيفـا أو مثـل جزئه فلا تحيـفـا 

343)   والحال إن ينصب بفعل صرفا أو صفة أشبهت الصـرفـا 

344)   فجائـز تقديمه كمسرعـا ذا راحل ومخلصاً زيد دعـا 

345)   وعامل ضمن معنى الفعل لا حروفه مؤخراً لن يـعمـلا 

346)   كتلك لبت وكـان ونـدر نحـو سعيد مستقراً في هجر

347)   ونحـو زيد مفرداً أنفع من عمرو معاناً مستجازاً لن يهن 

348)   والحال قد يجئ ذا تعدد لمفرد فاعلـم وغير مفــرد 

349)   وعامل الحال بها قد أكدا في نحو لا تعث في الأرض مفسدا

350)   وإن نؤكد جملة فمضمـر عـاملها ولفظـهـا يـؤخــر 

351)   وموضع الحال تجئ جمله كجــاء زيد وهو ناو رحـله 

352)   وذات بدء بمضـارع ثبت حوت ضميــراً ومن الواو خلت 

353)   وذات واو بعدها انو مبتدا له المضارع اجـعلن مـسـنـدا 

354)   وجملة الحال سوى ما قدما بواو أو بمضـمـر أو بـهـمـا 

355)   والحال قد يحذف ما فيهما عمل وبعض ما يحذف ذكـره حـظـل 



التمييز 



356)   اسم بمعنى من مبين نكره ينصب تمييزاً بمـا قـد فـسـره 

357)   كثبر ارضاً وقفيز برا ومنوبن عـــســـلا وتمـرا 
358)   وبعد ذى وشبهها أجرره إذا أضفتها كـمـد حنطـة غــدا 

359)   والنصب بعد ما أضيف وجبا إن كان مثل ملء الأرض ذهبا

360)   والفاعل المعنى انصبن بأفعلا مفضـلاً كأنت أعلى منــزلا 

361)   وبعد كل ما اقتضى تعجبا ميز كأكرم بـأبى بـكـر أبـا 

362)   واجرر بمن إن شئت غير ذى العدد والفاعل المعنى كطب نفساً نفد 

363)   وعامل التمييز قدم مطلقا والفعل ذو التصريف نزرا سبقا 



حرف الجر 



364)   هاك حروف الجر وهي من الى حتى خلا حاشا عدا في عن على 
365)   مذ منذ رب اللام كى واو وتا والكاف والبا ولعـل ومـتـى 

366)   بالظاهر أخصص منذ مذ وحتى والكاف والواو ورب والتــاء 

367)   واخصص بمذ ومنذ وقتاً وبرب منكـر والتـاء لـلـه ورب 

368)   وما رووا من نحو ربه فتى نزر كذا كـهـا ونحــوه أتى 

369)   بعض وبين وابتدى فى الأمكنه بمن وقد تأتى لبـدء الأزمـنه 

370)   وزيد فى نفى وشبهه فجـر نكرة كمـا لباغ مـن مـفـر 

371)   للانتها حتـى ولام والـى ومن وباء يفـهـمـان بـدلا 

372)   واللام للملك وشبهــه وفي تعدية أيضاً وتعـليل قـفـى 

373)   وزيد والظرفية استبن ببـا وفي وقد يبينـان السـبـبـا 

374)   بالبا استعن وعد عوض ألصق ومثل مع ومن وعن بها انطق 

375)   على للأستعلا ومعنى في وعن بعن تجاوزا عنى من قد فطن 

376)   وقد تجى موضع بعد وعلى كما على موضع عن قد جعلا 

377)   شبه بكاف وبها التعليل قد يعنى وزائداً لتـوكيـد ورد 

378)   واستعمل اسماً وكذا عن وعلى من أجل عليهما من دخــلا 

379)   ومذ ومنذ اسمان حيث رفعا أو أوليا الفعل كجئث مد دعا 

380)   وان يجرا في مضى فكمن هما وفي الحضور معنى في استبن 

381)   وبعد من وعن وباء زيد ما فلم يعق عن عمل قد علمـا 

382)   وزيد بعد رب والكاف فكف وقد يليهما وجر لم يـكـف 

383)   وحذفت رب فجرت بعد بل وألفا وبعد الواو وشاع ذا العمل 

384)   وقد يجر بسوى رب لدى حذف وبعضه يرى مطردا



الإضافة 


385)   نوناً تلى الإعراب أو تنوينا مما تضيف أحذف كطور سينا 
386)   والثانى أجرر وانو من أوفى إذا لم يصح إلا ذاك واللام حـذا 

387)   لما سوى ذبنك واخصص أولا أو أعطه التعريف بالذى تـلا 

388)   وإن يشابه المضاف بفعـل وصفا فعن تنكيـره لا يعـزل 

389)   كرب راجينا عظيم الأمـل مـروع القلب قليل الحبــل 

390)   وذي الإضافة اسمها لفظيه وتلك محضـة ومـغـويـة 

391)   ووصل أل بذا المضاف مغتفر إن وصلت بالثان كالجعد الشعر 

392)   أو بالذي له أضيف الثانى كزيد الضارب رأس الجـانى 

393)   وكونها في الوصف كاف إن وقع متى أو جمعاً سبيله أتـبـع 

394)   وربما أكســب ثان أولا تأنيثاً ان كان الحذف مـوهلا 

395)   ولا يضاف اسم لما به اتحد مـعنى وأول موهماً إذا ورد 

396)   وبعض الأسماء يضاف أبدا وبعض ذا قد يأت لفظاً مفردا 

397)   وبعض ما يضاف حتماً امتنع ايلاؤه اسماً ظاهراً حيث وقع 

398)   كوحد لبى وداولى سـعدى وشـذ إيـلا يـدى للبــى 

399)   وألزموا إضافة الى الجمل حيث واذ وان بنون يحتـمل 

400)   افراداً اذ وما كإذ معنى كإذ أضف جوازاً نحو حين جانبذ 

401)   وابن أو أعرب ما كإذ قد أحريا واختر بنا متلو فعـل بنـيـا 

402)   وقبل فعل معرب أو مبتدا أعـرب ومن بنى فلن يفنـدا 

403)   وألزموا إذا إضافـة إلى جمل الأفعال كـهن إذا اعتلى 

404)   لمفهم اثنين معـرف بـلا تفرق أضـيف كلتـا وكـلا 

405)   ولا تضف لمفرد معـرف أبا وإن كـررتها فـأضـف 

406)   أو تنو الاجزاو اخصصن بالمعرفه موصولة أبا وبالعكس الصفه 

407)   وإن تكرر شرطاً أو استفهاما فمطلقاً كمل بهـا الكـلامـا 

408)   وألزموا اضافة لدن فجـر ونصب غدوة بها عنهم نـدر 

409)   ومع مع فيها قليل ونقل فتح وكــر لسكون ينصـل 

410)   واضمم بناء غير ان عدمت ما له أضيف ناوباً مـا عـدمـا 

411)   قبل كصغير بعد حسب أول ودون والجهات أيضاً وعـل

412)   وأعربوا نصباً إذا ما نكرا قبلا وما من بعده قـد ذكـر 

413)   وما يلى المضاف يأتى خلفا عنه فى الاعراب اذا ما حذفا 

414)   وربما جروا الذى أبقوا كما قد كان قبل حذف ما تقدمـا 

415)   لكن بشرط ان يكون ما حذف مماثلاً لما عليه قد عطـف 

416)   ويحذف الثانى فيبقى الأول كحالـه اذا بـه يتـصـل 

417)   بشرط عطف وإضافة الى مثـل الذى له أضفت الأولا 

418)   فصل مضاف شبه فعل ما نصب مفعولا او ظرفا أجز ولم يعب 

419)   فصـل يمبن وضطراراً وجدا بأجنبى أو بنـعـت أو نـدا 



المضاف إلى ياء المتكلم 



420)   آخـر ماأضيف لليا اكسر اذا لم يك معتلا كـرام وقـذا 
421)   أوبك كابنين وزيدين فـذى جميعها اليا بعد فتحها احتذى 
422)   وتدغم اليا فيه والواو وإن ما قبل واو ضم فاكسره بهن 
423)   والفاً سلم وفي المقصور عن هذيل انقلابها يـاء حسـن 


إعمال المصدر 



424)   بفعله المصدر الحق في العمل مضافاً او مجرداً او مع أل 

425)   إن كان فعل مع أن أو ما يحل محله ولاسم مصدر عمـل 

426)   وبعد جره الذي أضيف لـه كمل بنصب أو برفع عمله 

427)   وجر ما يتبع ما جر ومن راعى في الاتباع المحل فحسن 



إعمال اسم الفاعل 



428)   كفعله اسم فاعل في العمل إن كان عن مضيه بمعـزل

429)   وولى استفهاماً أو حرف ندا أو نفياً او جاصفة أو مسندا 

430)   وقد يكون نعت محذوف عرف فيستحق العمل الذي وصف 

431)   وإن يكن صلة أل ففي المضى وغيره اعماله قد ارتـضى 

432)   فعال أو مفعال أو مفعـول في كثرة عن فاعل بديـل 

433)   فيستحق ماله من عـمـل وفي فعيل قل ذا وفـعـل 

434)   وما سوى المفرد مثله جعل في الحكم والشروط حيثما عمل 

435)   وانصب بذى الإعمال تلواً واخفض وهو لنصب ما سواه مقتضى 

436)   واجرر أو انصب تابع الذى انخفض كمبتغى جاء ومالا من نهض 

437)   وكل ما قرر لاسم فاعل يعطى اسم مفعول بلا تفاضل 

438)   فهو كفعل صيغ للمفعول في معناه كالمعطى كفافاً يكتفـى 

439)   وقد يضاف ذا الى اسم مرتفع معنى كمحمود المقاصد الورع 



أبنية المصادر 



440)   فعل قياس مصدر المعدى من ذي ثلاثة كـــرد ردا 

441)   وفعل اللازم بابه فعـل كـفرح وكحـوى وكشـلل 

442)   وفعل اللازم مثل قعـدا له فعول باطــراد كـغـدا 
443)   ما لم يكن مستوجباً فعالا أو فعـلاناً فـادر أو فعـالا 

444)   فأول لذى امتناع كأبى والثان للـذي اقتضى تقلبـا 

445)   للدا فعال أو لصوت وشمل سيراً وصوتاً الفعيل كصهـل 

446)   فعولـة فعالـة لفعــلا كســـهل الأمر وزيد جزلا 

447)   وما أتى مخالفاً لما مضى فبابه النقل كسخـط ورضـا 

448)   وغير ذى ثلاثة مقـيس مـصـدره كقـدس التقديس 

449)   وزكه تزكية وأجـمـلا إجـمال من تجمـلا تجمـلا 

450)   واسـتعذ استعـاذة ثم أقم إقامة وغالبـاً ذا التـا لـزم 

451)   وما بلي الآخر مد وافتحا مع كسـر تلو الثان مما افتتحا 

452)   بهمز وصل كاصطفى وضم ما بربع في أمثال قد تـلمـلمـا 

453)   فعلال أو فعلة لفعــللا واجعل مقبساً ثانيــاً لا أولا 

454)   لفاعل الفعال والمـفاعله وغيـر ما مر السـماع عادله 

455)   وفعلة لمرة كجلســه وفعلـة لهيـئـة كـجلســه 

456)   في غير ذي الثلاث بالتا المره وشد فيـه هيئـة كالـخمـره 



أبنية أسماء الفاعلين والمفعولين والصفات المشبهة بها 



457)   كفاعل صغ اسم فاعل إذا من ذي ثلاثة يكون كـغـذا 

458)   وهو قليل في فعلت وفعل غير معدى بل قياسه فعـل 

459)   وأفعل فعلان نحو أثـر ونحو صديان ونحو الأجهر 

460)   وفعل أولى وفعيل بفعل كاضخم والجميل والفعل جمل 

461)   أفعل فيه قليل وفـعـل وسـوى الفاعـل قد يغنى فعل 

462)   وزنه المضارع اسم فاعل من غير ذي الثلاث كالمواصل 

463)   مع كسر متلو الأخير مطلقا وضم ميم زائد قد ســبـقـا 

464)   وإن فتحت منه ما كان انكسر صار اسم مفعول كمثل المنظر 

465)   وفي اسم مفعول الثلاثى اطرد زنة مفعول كـآت من قصـد 

466)   وناب نقلا عنه ذو فـعيـل نحو فتاة أو فتـى كـحبـل 



الصفة المشبهة باسم الفاعل 



467)   صفة استحسن جر فاعل معنى بها المشبهة اسم الفاعل 

468)   وصوغها من لازم لحاضر كطاهر القلب جميل الظاهـر 

469)   وعمل اسم فاعل المعدى لها على الحد الذي قد حـدا 

470)   وسبق ما تعمل فيه مجتنب وكونه ذا سبـبـيـة وجب 

471)   فارفع بها وانصب وجر مع أل ودون أل مصحوب أل وما اتصل 

472)   بها مضافاً أو مجردا ولا تجرر بها مع أل سما من أل خـلا 

473)   ومن إضافة لتاليها ومـا لم يخل فهـو بالجواز وسما 



التعجب 



474)   بأفعل انطلق بعد ما تعجبا أو جى بأفعل قبل مجرور ببا 
475)   وتلو أفعل انصبه كمــا أو في خليلنا وأصدق بهمـا 

476)   وحذف ما منه تعجبت استبيح إن كان عند الحذف معناه يضح 

477)   وفي كلا الفعلين قدما لزما منع تصرف محكم حـتـمـاً 

478)   وصغهما من ذي ثلاث صرفا قابل فضل ثم غير ذي انتفـا 
479)   وغير ذي وصف يضاهى أشهلا وغير سالك سـبيل فعــلا 

480)   وأشدد أو أشد أو شبههمـا يخلف ما بعض الشروط عدما 

481)   ومصدر لعادم بعد ينتصب وبعد أفعل جـره بالبـا يجب 

482)   وبالندور احكم لغير ما ذكر ولا تقس على الذي منه أثـر 

483)   وفعل هذا الباب لن يقدما معـمولـه ووصله به الزمـا 

484)   وفصله بظرف أو بحرف جر مستعمل والخلف في ذاك استقر 



نعم وبئس وما جرى مجراهما 



485)   فعلان غير منصرفيـن نعم وبئس رافعان اسـميـن 

486)   مفارني أل أو مضافين لما قارنها كنعم عقبى الكرامـا 

487)   ويرفعان مضمراً يفسره مميز كنعم قوما مـعشـره 

488)   وجمع تمييز وفاعل ظهر فيه خلاف عنهم قد اشتهـر 

489)   وما مميز وقيل فاعـل في نحو نعم ما يقول الفاضل 

490)   ويذكر المخصوص بعد مبتدا أو خبر اسم ليس يبدو وأبدا 

491)   وإن يقدم مشعر به كفى كالعلم نعم المقتنى والمقتفى 

492)   وأحعل كبش ساء وأجعل فعلا من ذي ثلاثة كنعم مسـجلا 

493)   ومثل نعم حبذا الفاعل ذا وان ترد ذما فقل لا حبـذا 

494)   وأول ذا المخصوص أبا كان لا تعدل بذا فهو يضاهى المثلا 

495)   وما سوى ذا ارفع بحب أو فجر بالبا ودون ذا انضمام الحا كثر 



أفعال التفضيل 



496)   صغ من مصوغ منه للتعجب أفعل للتفضيل وأب اللذ أبى 

497)   وما به الى تعجب وصـل لمانع به الى التفضيل صل 

498)   وأفعل التفضيل صله أبدا تقديرا ولفظاً بمن ان جردا 

499)   وإن لمنكور يضف أو جردا ألزم تذكيرا وأن يوحــدا 

500)   وتلو أل طبق وما لمعرفه أضيف ذو وجهين عن ذي معرفه 

501)   هذا إذا نويت معنى من وإن لم تنو فهو طبق ما بـه قـرن 

502)   وان تكن بنلو من مستفهما فلهما كــن أبـدا مـقـدمـا 

503)   كمثل ممن أنت خير ولدى إخبـار التـقـديم نـزراً وردا 

504)   ورفعه الظاهر نزر ومتى عاقب فعلا فكثيــراً ثـبـتـا 

505)   كلن ترى في الناس من رفيق أولى به الفضل من الصــديق 



النعت 



506)   يتبع في الإعراب الاسماء الأول نعت وتوكيــد وعطف وبـدل 

507)   فالنعت تابع متم ما سبـق بوسمه أو وسم ما به اعـتـلق 

508)   وليعطفي في التعريف والتنكير ما لما تلا كامرر بقـوم كـرمـا 

509)   وهولدى التوحيد والتذكير أو سواهما كالفعل فاقف مـا قفوا 

510)   وانعت بمشتق كصعب وذرب وشبهـه كذا وذى والمنتسب 

511)   ونعتوا بجملة مـنـكـرا فأعطيت ما أعطيته خبــرا 

512)   وامنع هنا إيقاع ذات الطلب وإن أتت فالقول أضمر نصب 

513)   ونعتوا بمصدر كثيــرا فالتزموا الإفراد والتذكيــرا 

514)   ونعت غير واحد اذا اختلف فعاطفاً فرقـه لا اذا ائتلف 

515)   ونعت معمولى وحيدى معنى وعمل اتبع بغير اسـتثنـا 

516)   وإن نعوت كثرت وقد نلت مفتقراً لذكــرهن أتبعت 

517)   واقطع أو اتبع ان يكن معينا بدونها أو بعضها اقطع معلنا 

518)   وارفع أو انصب ان قطعت مضمرا مبتدأ أو ناصيا لن يظهرا 

519)   وما من النعوت والنعت عقل يجوز حذفه وفي النعت يقل



التوكيد 



520)   بالنفس أو بالعين الاسم أكدا مع ضميـر طابق الؤكدا 

521)   واجمعهما بأفعل ان تبعا ما ليس واحداً تكن متبـعـا 

522)   وكلا اذكر في الشمول وكلا كلتا جميعا بالضمير موصلا 

523)   واستعملوا أيضاً ككل فاعله من عم في التوكيد مثل النافله 

524)   وبعد كل اكدوا بأجمعهـا جمعاء أجمعـين ثم جمعـا 

525)   ودون كل قد يجئ أجمع جمعاء أجمعـون ثم جمعـا 

526)   وان يفد توكيد منكور قبل وعن نحاة البصرة المنع شمل 

527)   واغن بكلتا في مثنى وكلا عن وزن فعلا ووزن أفعـلا 

528)   وان تؤكـد الضمير المتصل بالنفس والعين فبعد المنفصل 

529)   عنيت ذا الرفع وأكدوا بمـا سـواهما والقيد لن يلتزمـا 

530)   وما من التوكيد لفظى يجي مكرراً كقولك ادرجى ادرجى 

531)   ولا تعد لفظ ضمير متصل إلا مع اللفظ الذي به وصل 

532)   كذا الحروف غيرها ما تحصلا به جواب كنعـم وكبـلـى 

533)   ومضمر الرفع الذي قد انفصل اكد به كل ضمير اتصل 

العطف 


534)   العطف اما ذو بيان او نسق والغرض الآن بيان ما سبـق 
535)   فذو البيان تابع شبه الصفه حقيقة القصد بـه منكشفـه 
536)   فتأويله من وفـاق الأول ما من وفاق الأول النعت ولى 
537)   فـقـد يكونان منكريـن كـمـا يكونان مـعرفـين 
538)   وصـالحـا لبدليـة برى في غير نحو يا غلام يعمرا 

539)   ونحو بشـر تابع البكرى وليس أن يبدل بالمرضـى 


عطف النسق 



540)   نال بجرف متبع عطف النسق كاخصص بود وثناء من صدق 

541)   فالعطف مطلقاً بواو ثم فـا حتى أم او كفيك صدق ووفـا 

542)   وأتبعت لفظا فحسب بل ولا لكن كلم ببد امرؤ لكـن طـلا 

543)   فاعطف بوا سابقا أو لا حقا في الحكم أو مصاحباً موافقـا 

544)   واخصص بها عطف الذي لا يغنى متبوعه كاصطف هذا وابنى 

545)   والفاء للترتيب باتصـال وثم للترتيـب بانفصــال 

546)   واخصص بفاء عطف ما ليس صله على الذي استقر أنه الصله 

547)   بعضا بحتى اعطف على كل ولا يكون إلا غاية الذي تلا 

548)   وأم بها اعطف إثر همز التسويه أو همزة عن لفظ أى مغنيه 

549)   وربما اسقطت الهمزة أن كان خفا المعنى بحذفها امن 

550)   وبانقطاع وبمعنى بل وفت ان تك مما قيدت به خـلت 

551)   خير ابح قسم بأو وابهم واشكك واضراب بها ايضا نمى 

552)   وربما عاقبت الواو اذا لم يلف ذو النطق للبس منفذا 

553)   ومثل او فى القصد اما الثانيه فى نحو اما ذى واما النائية 

554)   واول لكن نفيا أو نهيا ولا نداءً او امر او اثباتـاً تـلا 

555)   وبل كلكن بعد مصحوبها كلم اكن في مربع بل نبهـا 

556)   وانقل بها للثان حكم الاول في الخير المثبت والامر الجلى 

557)   وان على ضمير رفع متصل عطفت فافصل بالضمير المنفصل 

558)   أو فاصل ما وبلا فصل برد في النظم فاشيا وضعفه اعتقد 

559)   وعود خافض لدى عطف على ضمير خفض لازما قد جعلا 

560)   وليس عندى لازما اذ قد اتى في انظم والنشر الصحيح مثبتا 

561)   والفاء قد تحذف مع ما عطفت والواو اذ لا لبس وهي انفردت 

562)   بعطف عامل مزال قد بقى معمـولـه دفعـا لوهـم اتقى 

563)   وحذف متبوع بد هنا استبح وعطفك الفعل على الفعل يصح 

564)   واعطف على اسم شبه فعل فعلا وعكساً استعمل تجده سـهـلا 



البدل 



565)   التابع المقصود بالحكم بلا واسطة هو المسمـى بـدلا 

566)   مطابقا او بعضا او يشتمل عليه يلفى او كمعطوف ببل 

567)   وذا للاضراب اعز ان قصدا صحب ودون قصد غلط به سـلب 

568)   كزره خالدا وقبله اليدا واعرفه حقه وخذ نبلا مدى 

569)   ومن ضمير الحاضر الظاهر لا تبدله الا ما احاطـة جـلا 

570)   او اقتضى بعضا او اشتمالا كإنك ابتهاجك استــمـالا 

571)   وبدل المضمن الهمـزيلي همزا كمن ذا اسعيد ام علي 

572)   وببدل الفعل من الفعل كمن يصل الينا يستعن بنا يعـن 



النداء 



573)   وللمنادى الناء او كالناء يا واى وآكــذا ابا ثـم هـيـا 

574)   والهمز للدانى ووا لمن ندب او يا وغير والدى اللبس اجتنب 

575)   وغير مندوب ومضمر وما جا مستغاثا قد يعرى فاعلـمـا 

576)   وذاك في اسم الجنس والمشار له قل ومن يمنعه فنصر عــاذله 

577)   وابن المعرف المنادى المفردا على الذي في رفعه قد عـهـدا 

578)   واتوا انضمام مابنوا قبل الندا وليجر مجرى ذى بناء جددا 

579)   والمفرد المنكور والمضافا وشبهـه انصب عادما خلافا 

580)   ونحو زيد ضم وافتحن من نحو ازيد بن سعيـد لاتهن 

581)   والضم ان لم يل الابن علما أوبل الابن علم قد حتـمـا 

582)   واضمم او انصب ما اضطرارا نونا مما له استحقاق ضم بينا 

583)   وباضطرار خص جمع با وأل الا مع الله ومحكى الجمـل 

584)   والأكثر اللهم بالتـعـويض وشـذ يا اللهم في قريـض 



فصل 



585)   تابع ذي الضم المضاف دون أل ألزمه نصباً كأزيد ذا الحبـل 
586)   وما سواه ارفع او انصب واجعلا كمستقل سقا وبـدلا 
587)   وان يكن مصحوب أل ما نسقا ففيه وجـهـان ورفع ينتقى 
588)   وأيها مصحوب أل بعد صفه يلزم بالرفع لدى ذى المعرفه 

589)   وأى هذا أيـهـا الذي ورد ووصف اى بسوى هذا يرد 

590)   وذو اشارة كأى في الصفه ان كان تركها بفيت المعرفه 

591)   في نحو سعد سعد الأوس ينتصب ثان وضم وافتح اولا تصب 

المنادى المضاف إلى ياء المتكلم 

592)   واجعل منادى صح ان يضف ليا كعبد عبدى عبد عبدا عديا 

593)   وفتح او كسر وحذف اليا استمر في ابن ام يا ابن عم لا مقر

594)   وفي الندا ابت امت عرض واكسراو فتح ومن اليا التا عوض 



أسماء لازمت النداء 



595)   وقل بعض ما يخص بالندا لؤمان نومان كذا واطـردا 

596)   في سب الأنثى وزن يا خباث والأمر هكذا مـن الثلاثي 

597)   وشاع في سب الذكور فعل ولا نقس وجر في الشعر فل 



الاستغاثة 



598)   اذا استغيث اسم منادى خفضا باللام مفتوحاً كيا للمرتضى 

599)   وافتح مع العطف ان كررت يا وفي سوى ذلك بالكسر ائتيا 

600)   ولا ما استغيث عاقبت الف ومثله اسم ذو تعجب الـف 



الندبة 



601)   ما للمنادى اجعل لمندوب وما تكر لم يندب ولا ما ابهمـا 

602)   ويندب الموصول بالذي اشتهر كبئر زمزم يلى وامن حفر
603)   ومنتهى المندوب صله بالالف متلوها ان كان مثلها حذف 

604)   كذلك تنوين الذى به كمــل من صلة أو غيرها نلت الامل

605)   والشكل حتما اوله مجانسا ان يكن الفتح بوهم لابســا 

606)   وواقفاً زد هاء سكت ان ترد وان تشأ فالمد والهـا لا تزد 

607)   وقائل واعــبديا واعبدا من في الندا اليا ذا سكون أبدى 



الترخيم 



608)   ترخيماً احذف آخر المنادى كيا معا فمن دعـا سـعـادا 

609)   وجوزنه مطلقا في كل ما انث بالها والذي قد رخـمـا 

610)   بحذفها وفره بعد واحظلا ترخيم ما من هذه الها قد خلا 

611)   الا الرباعى فما فوق العلم دون اضافة واسـنـاد متـم 

612)   ومع الاخر احذف الذي تلا ان زيد لينا سـاكناً مكمـلا 

613)   أربعة فصاعداً والخلف في واو ياء بهمـا فنـح قــفى 

614)   والعجز احذف من مركب وقل ترخيم جملة وذا عمرو ونقل 

615)   وان نويت بعد حذف ما حذف فالباقى استعمل بما فيه الف 

616)   واجعله ان لم تنو محذوفاً كما لو كان بالآخر وضعا تمما 

617)   فقل على الاول في ثموديا ثمو ويا ثمى على الثانى بيا 

618)   والتزم الاول في كمسلمه وجوز الوجهين في كمسلمه 

619)   ولاضطرار رخموا دون ندا ما للندا يصلح نحو أحمـدا 



الاختصاص 



620)   الاختصاص كنداء دون يا كأيـها الفتى بإثـر ارجونيـا 

621)   وقـد يرى ذا دون اى تلو أل كمثل نحن العرب أسخى من بذل



التحذير والإغراء 



622)   إياك والشر ونحوه نصب محذر بما اسـتتاره وجـب 

623)   ودون عطف ذا إباً انسب وما سواه ستر فعله لن يـلزمـا 
624)   إلا مع العطف أو التكـرار كاضغم الضغم ياذا السارى

625)   وشـذ اياي وايـاه اشـذ وعن سبيل القصد من قاس انتبذ 
626)   وكمحذر بلا ايا اجـعـلا مـغرى به في كل ما قد فصلا 

أسماء الأفعال والأصوات 


627)   ما ناب عن فعل كشتان وصه هو اسم فعل وكذا أوه ومـه 
628)   وما بمعنى افعل كآمين كثر وغيره كوى وهيهـات نزر 
629)   والفعل من اسمائه عليكا وهكذا دونك مـع الـيكـا 
630)   كذا رويد بله ناصـبين ويعملان الخفض مصدرين 
631)   وما لما تنوب عنه من عمل لها واخر ما الذي فيه العمل 
632)   راحكم بتنكير الذي بنون منها وتعـريف سـواه بين 

633)   وما به خطوب ما لا يعقل من مشبه اسم الفعل صوتا يجعل 

634)   كذا الذي اجدى حكاية كقب والزم بنا النوعين فهو قد وجب 



نونا التوكيد 



635)   للفعل توكيد بنونين هما كنونى اذهبن واقصـدنـهـما 

636)   يؤكدان افعل ويفعل آتيا ذا طلب او شرطا اما تـاليـا 

637)   او مثبتا في قسم مستقبلا وقل بعد ما ولـم وبـعـد لا 

638)   وغير اما من طوالب الجزا وآخر المؤكد افتح كاـبرزا 

639)   واشكله قبل مضمر لبن بما جانس من تحرك قـد علما 

640)   والمضمر احذفنه الا الالف وان يكن في آخر الفعل ألف 

641)   فاجعله منه رافعا غير اليا والواو ياء كاسعين سـعيـا 

642)   واحذفه من رافع هاتين وفي واو يا شكل مجانـس قـفى 

643)   نحو اخشين ياهند بالكسر ويا قوم اخشون واضمم وقس مسويا 

644)   ولم تقم خفيفة بعـد الالف لكن شديدة وكســرها الف 

645)   والفا زد قبلهـا مـؤكـدا فـعـلاً الى نون الاناث اسند

646)   واحذف خفيفة لسكان زدف ويعد غير فتحة اذا تـقـف 

647)   واردد اذا حذفتها في الوقف ما من اجلها في الوصل كان عدما 

648)   وابدلنها بعـد فتح الـفـا وقفا كما تقول في قـفـن فقـا 



ما لا ينصرف 



649)   الصرف تنوين اتى مبينا معنى به يكون الاسـم امكن 

650)   فالف التانيث مطلقا منع صرف الذي حواه كيفما وقع 
651)   وزائد فعلان في وصفه سلم من ان يرى بتاء تأنيث ختم 
652)   ووصف اصلى ووزن افعلا ممنوع تانيث بتا كأشـهـلا 
653)   والغين عارض الوصفيـه كأربع وعارض الاسـميـه 
654)   فالادهم القيد لكونه وضع فى الاصل وصفا انصراف منع 
655)   واجدل واخيل وافـعـى مصروفة وقـد ينلـن المنعـا 
656)   ومنع عدل مع وصف معتبر فى لفـظ مثنى وثلاث واخـر 
657)   ووزن مـثـنى كهمـا من واحد لأربـع فليعـلـمـا 
658)   وكن لجمع مشبه مفاعلا أو المفـاعلين بمنـع كـافـلا 
659)   وذا اعتلال منه كالجوارى رفعا وجـرا اجـره كسـارى
660)   ولـراويل بـهذا الجمـع شـبه اقتفى عمـوم المـنـع 
661)   وان به سـمى أو بما لحق به فالانصراف منعه بـحـق 
662)   والعلم امنع صرفه مركبا تركيب مزج نحو معد يكربا 
663)   كذلك حاوى زائدى فعلانا كـغطفان وكـأصـبهـانا
664)   كذا مؤنث بهاء مطلـقـا وشـرط منع العار كونه ارتقى 
665)   فوق الثلاث او كجور او سقر او زيد اسم امراة لا اسم ذكر 
666)   وجهان في العادم تذكيرا سبق وعجمة كهـند والمنع احق 
667)   والعجمى الوضع والتعريف مع زيد على الثلاث صرفه امتنع 
668)   كذالك ذو النون يخص الفعلا او غالب كأحـمـد ويعـلى 
669)   وما بصير علما من ذي الف زيدت لإلحاق فليس ينصرف 
670)   والعلم امنع صرفه ان عدلا كفعل التوكيد او كثـعـلا
671)   والعدل والتعريف مانعا سحر اذا به التعبين قصدا يعتبر 
672)   وابن على الكسر فعال علما مؤنثا وهو نظير جشمـا 
673)   عند تميم واصرفن ما نكرا من كل ما التعريف فيه اثرا
674)   وما يكون منه منقوصا ففى اعرابه نهج جوار يقتفى 
675)   ولا ضطرار او تناسب صرف ذو المنع والمصروف قد لا ينصرف 

إعراب الفعل 


676)   ارفع مضارعاً اذا يجـرد من ناصب وجازم كتــعـد 
677)   وبلن انصبه وكى وكذا بأن لا بعد علم والتى من بعد ظن 
678)   فانصب بها والرفع صحح واعتقد تخفيفا من ان فهـو مـطرد 
679)   وبعضهم أهمل ان حمـلا على ما اختها حيث استحقت عملا 
680)   ونصبوا باذن المستقبـلا ان صدرت والفعل بعد موصلا 
681)   او قبله اليمين وانصب وارفعا اذا إذن من بعد عـطف وقعا 
682)   وبين لا ولام جر التــزم اظهار ان ناصبة وان عـدم 
683)   لا فان اعمل مظهرا او مضمرا وبعد نفى كان حتما اضمرا 
684)   كذاك بعده او اذا يصلح في موضوعها حتى او الا ان خفى 
685)   وبعد حنى هكذا اضمار ان حتم كجد حتى تسر ذا حـزن 
686)   وتلو حتى حالا او مؤولا به ارفعن وانصب المستقبلا 
687)   وبعد فا جواب نفى او طلب محضين ان وسترها حتم نصب 
688)   والواو كالفا ان نفد مفهوم مع كلا تكن جلدا وتظهر الجـزع 
689)   وبعد غير النفى جزما اعتمد ان تسقط الفا والجزاء قد قصد 
690)   وشرط جزم بعد نهى ان تضع ان قبل لا دون تخالف يقـع 
691)   والأمر ان كان بغير افعل فلا تنصب جوابه وجزمه اقبلا 
692)   والفعل بعد الفا في الرجا نصب كنصب ما الى التمنى ينتسب 
693)   وان على اسم خالص فعل عطف تنصبه ان ثابتا او منحذف 
694)   وشذ حذف ان ونصب في سوى مامر فاقبل منه ما عدل روى 

عوامل الجزم 


695)   بلا ولام طالبا جـزمـا في الفعل هكذا بـلم ولما 
696)   واجزم بان ومن وما ومهما اى متى ابان اين اذ مــا 
697)   وحيثما انى وحرف اذ مـا كان وباقى الادوات اسمـا 
698)   فعلين يقتضين شرط قدما يتلو الجزاء وجوابا وسمـا 
699)   وماضين اومضـارعين تلفيهمـا او مـتـخـالفين 
700)   وبعد ماض رفعك فعل الجزا حسن ورفعه بعد مضارع وهن 
701)   واقرن بفا حتما جوابا لو جعل شرطا لان او غيرها لم ينجعل 
702)   وتخلف الفاء اذا المفاجـأه كإن تجـد اذا لـنـا مـكافأه 
703)   والفعل من بعد الجزا ان يقترن بالفاء او الواو بتثليث فمـن 
704)   وجزم او نصب لفعل اثر فا او واو ان بالجملتين اكتـنـفا 
705)   والشرط بغنى عن جواب قد علم والعكس قد يأتى ان المعنى فهم 
706)   واحذف لدى اجتماع شرط وقم جواب ما اخترت فهو ملتزم 
707)   وان تواليا وقبل ذى خبـر فالشرط رجح مطلقا بلا حذر 
708)   وربما رجح بعد قــم شـرط بلا ذى خبـر مقدم 

فصل في لو 


709)   لو حرف شرط في مضى ويقل إيلاؤه مستقبـلا لـكن قبل 
710)   وهى فى الاختصاص بالفعل كإن لكن لو ان بها قد تقترن 
711)   وان مضارع تلاها صرفا الى المضى نحو لو يفى كفى 

أما ولولا ولوما 


712)   اما كهما بك من شئ وفا لتلو تلوها وجـوباً ألـفـا 
713)   وحذف ذى الفا قل فى نثر اذا لـم يكن قول معها قد نبذا 
714)   لولا ولو ما يلزمان الابتدا اذا امتناعـا بوجود عقدا 
715)   وبهما التحضيض مز وهلا ألا ألا وأولينها الفــعـلا 
716)   وقد يليها اسم بفعل مضمر علق او بظاهر مـؤخـر 

الإخبار بالذى والألف واللام 


717)   ما قبل اخبر عنه بالذى خبر عن الذى مبتدأ قبل استقر 
718)   وما سواهما فوسطه صله عائدها خلف معطى التكمله 
719)   نحو الذى ضربته زيد فذا ضربت زيداً كان فادر المأخذا
720)   وبالذين والذين والتـى اخبر مراعبا وفاق المـثبت 
721)   قبول تأخير وتعريف لما اخبر عنه هاهنا قـد حتـما 
722)   كذا الغنى عنه بأجنبى او بمضمر شرط فراغ ما رعـوا 
723)   واخبروا هنا بأل عن بعض ما يكون فيه الفعل قـد تقدمـا 
724)   ان صح صـوغ صلة منه لأل كصـوغ واق من وفي الله البطل 
725)   وان يكن مارفعت صلة أل غير غيرها ابين وانـفصـل 

العدد 


726)   ثلاثة بالتاء قل للعشـره في عـد ما آحاده مـذكـره 
727)   في الضد جرد والمميز اجرر جمعا بلفظ قلة في الاكثــر 
728)   ومائة والالف للمفرد اضف ومائة بلجمع نزرا قد ردف 
729)   وأحد اذكر وصلنه بعشر مركبا قاصدا معدود ذكر 
730)   وقل لدى التانيث احدى عشره والشين فيها عن تميم كسره 
731)   ومع غير احـد واحـدى ما معهما فعلت فافعل قصدا 
732)   ولثلاثة وتـسعـة ومـا بينهما ان ركبا مـا قدمـا 
733)   واول عشرة اثنتى عشرا اننى اذا اثنى تشا او ذكرا 
734)   والبا لغير الرفع وارفع بالالف والفتح في جزأى سواهما الف 

735)   وميز العشرين للتسـعينا بواجد كأربعين حـيـنـا 

736)   وميزوا مركبا بمثل مـا ميز عشـرون فوينهمـا 

737)   وان اضيف عدد مـركب يبق البنا وعجز قد يعرب 

738)   وصغ من اثنين فما فوق الى عشرة كفاعل من فـعـلا 

739)   واخـتمه في التاتيث بالتا ومتى ذكرت فاذكر فاعلا بغيرنا 

740)   وان ترد بعض الذي منه بنى تضف اليه مثـل بعض بين 

741)   وان ترد جعل الاقل مثل ما فوق فحكم جاعل له احكما 

742)   وان اردت مثل ثانى اثنين مركـبا فجئ بـتـركبين 

743)   او فاعـلا بحالتيه اضـف الى مـركب بما تنوى يفى 

744)   وشـاع الاستغنا بحادى عشرا ونحوه وقبل عشرين اذكرا 

745)   وبابه الفاعل من لفظ العدد بحالتيه قبل واو يعتـمـد 



كم وكأين وكذا 



746)   ميسر فى الاستفهام كم بمثل ما ميزت عشرين ككم شخصا سما 
747)   وأجز ان تجره من مضمرا ان وليت كم خرف جر مظهرا
748)   واستعملنها محبرا كعشره او مـائة كمم رجال او مره 

749)   ككم كاين وكذا وينتصب تمييز ذين او به صل من نصب 



الحكاية



750)   احك بأي ما لمنكور سـئل عنه بها في الوقف او حين تصل 

751)   ووقفاً احك ما لمنكور بمن والنـون حرك مطـلقا واشبعـن 

752)   وقل منان ومنين بعد لـى الفــان بابنين وسـكن تعـدل 

753)   وقل لمن قال انت بنت منه والنون قـبـل تا المثنى مسكنه 

754)   والفتح نزر وصل التا والألف بمن بإثـر ذا بنسـوة كــلف 

755)   وقل منون ومنين مســكنا ان قيل جـافو لـقوم فـطـنا 

756)   وان تصل فلفظ من لا يختلف ونادر منون في نظم عــرف 

757)   والعلم احكينه من بعـد من ان عربت من عاطف بها اقترن 



التأنيث 



758)   عـلامة التانيث تاء والف وفي اسام قدروا التـا كالكنف 

759) ويعرف التقدير بالضمير ونحوه كالرد في التصـغير 

760)   ولا تلى فارقة فـعـولا أصلا ولا المفعال والمفعـيلا 

761)   كذلك مفعـل وما تليـه تا الفرق من ذي فشـذوذ فيه 

762)   ومن فعيل كفتبل ان تبع موصـوفه غالبـا التـا تمتنع 

763)   وألف التانيث ذات قصر وذات مـد نحو انثى الغــر 

764)   والاشتهار في مباني الأولى يبـديه وزن اربى والطـولى 

765)   ومرطى ووزن فعلى جمعا اومصدرا او صفـة كشـبعى 

766)   وكحبارى سـمهى سبطرى ذكـرى وحثيثى مع الكفـرى 

767)   كذلك خليطى مع الشـقارى واعـز لغير هذه اسـتندارا 

768)   لمدها فعـلاء أفـعـلاء مـثلـث العين وفـعـللاء 

769)   ثم فعـالا فـعللا فـاعولا وفـاعـلاء فعليـا مفعولا 

770)   ومطلق العين فـعالا وكذا مطلق فـاء فعـلاء اخـذا 



المقصور والممدود 



771)   اذا اسم استوجب من قبل الطرف فتحا كان ذا نظير كـالاسف 

772)   فلنظيره المعل الآخـر ثـبوت قصر بقياس ظـاهر 

773)   كـفعل وفعل في جمع ما كـفعلة وفعلة نحــو الدمى 

774)   وما اسـتحق قبل آخر الف فالمد في نظيره حتما عـرف 

775)   كمصـدر الفعل الذى قد بدئا بهمز وصل كارعوى وكارتأى 

776)   والعادم النظير ذا قصر وذا مـد بنقل كالحجـا وكالحـذا 

777)   وقصرى ذي المد اضطرارا مجمع عليه والعكس بخلف يـقـع 



كيفية تثنية المقصور والممدود وجمعهما تصحيحاً 



778)   آخر مقصور تثنى اجعله يا ان كان عن ثلاثة مـرتـقيا 

779)   كذا الذي اليا اصله نحو الفتى والجـامد الذي اميل كمتـى 

780)   في غير ذا تقلب واواً الألف واولها ما كان قبل قد الـف 

781)   وما كصحراء بـواو ثنيـا ونحو علياء كساء وحيــا 

782)   بواو او همـز وغير ما ذكر صحح وما شذ على نقل قصر 

783)   واحذف من المقصور في جمع على حد المثنى مـابه تكمـلا 

784)   والفتح ابق مشعراً بما حذف وان جمعتـه بتـاء والـف 

785)   فالألف اقبل قبلها في التثنيه وتاء ذى التا ألزمن تنحـيه 

786)   والسالم العين الثلاثى اسما انل اتـباع عين فاءه بما شـكل 

787)   إن ساكن العين مـؤنثا بدا مخـتتما بالتاء او مـجردا 

788)   وسكن التالى غير الفـتح او خففـه بالفتح فكلا قدر رووا 

789)   ومنعوا اتباع نحـو ذروه وزية وشـذ كسـر جـروه 

790)   ونادر او ذو اضطراراً غير ما قـدمتـه او لأناس انتمـى 



جمع التكسير 



791)   افعلـه افـعل ثم فعلـه تمتت افعـال جمـوع قلـه 

792)   وبعض ذي بكثرة وضعا بفى كأرجل والعكس جاء كالصفى 

793)   لفعل اسما صح عينا افعل وللرباعى اسما ايضا يجعـل 

794)   ان كان كالعناق والذراع في مـد وتأنيث وعد الأحـرف 

795)   وغير ما افعل فيه مـطرد من الثلاثـى اسما بأفعل برد 

796)   وغالبا اغناهم فـعـلان في فعـل كقـولهم صـردان 

797)   في اسم ذكـر رباعى بمد ثالث افعــله عنهم اطـرد 

798)   والزمه في فعال او فعال مصـاحبى تضعيف او اعلال 

799)   فعل لنحو احمـر وحـمرا وفعـلة جمـعـا بنقل يدرى 

800)   وفـعـل لاسم رباعى بمد قد زيد قبل لام اعلالاً فقــد 

801)   مالم يضاعف في الأعم ذو الألف وفعل جمعـا لفعـله عـرف 

802)   ونحو كبرى ولفعله فعـل وقد يجئ جمعـه على فعـل 

803)   في نحو رام ذو اطراد فعله وشـاع نحو كامل وكمـلـه 

804)   فعلى لوصف كقتيل وزمـن وهالك وميـت بـه قـمـن 

805)   لفعل اسما صح لا ما فعلـه والوضع في فعل وفعل قللـه 

806)   وفعل لفاعـل وفاعلـه وصـفين نحو عـاذل وعـاذله 

807)   ومثـله الفعال فيما ذكرا وذان في المعل لامــاً نـدرا 

808)   فعل وفعلة فعال لهمـا وقل فيما عينـه اليـا منهمـا 

809)   وفعل ايضا له فـعـال مالم يكن في لامـه اعـتـلال 

810)   او بك مضعفا ومثل فعل ذو التا وفعل مع فعل فـاقـبل 

811)   وفي فعيل وصف فاعل ورد كذاك في انثـاه ايضـا اطـرد 

812)   وشاع في وصف على فعلانا او انثييـه او عـلى فعــلانا 

813)   ومثـله فعلانة والزمه في نحــو طويل وطويلة تفـي 

814)   وبفعول فعل نحو كبــد يخص غالبـا كـذاك يـطرد 

815)   في فعل اسما مطلق الفا وفعل له وللفعال فعـلان حــصل 

816)   وشاع في حوت وقاع مع ما ضاهاهما وقل في غيرهـمـا 

817)   وفعلا اسما وفعيلا وفعـل غير معـل العين فعلان شمل 

818)   ولكريم وبخيـل فـعـلا كـذا لما ضاهاهما قـد جـعل 

819)   وناب عنه افعـلاء في المعل لامـاً ومضعف وغير ذاك قل 

820)   فواصل لفوعل وفـاعـل وفـاعـلاء مع نحو كـاهـل 

821)   وحائض وصاهل وفـاعله وشـذ في الفارس مع ما مائله 

822)   وبفعائل اجمعن فـعـاله وشـبهـه ذا تـاء او مـزاله 

823)   وبالفعالى والفعالى جـمعا صحراء والعذراء والقيس اتبعا 

824)   واجعال فعالى لغير ذي نسب جـدد كالكرسى تتبع العـرب 

825)   وبفعالل وشـبهـه انطقـا في جمع ما فوق الثلاثة ارتقى 

826)   من غير ماضى ومن خماسى جرد الآخر انف بالـقـيـاس 

827)   والرابع الشبيه بالمزيد قـد يحذف دون ما بـه ثم العـدد 

828)   وزائد العادى الرباعى احذفه ما لم بك لينا اثره اللذ خـتـمـا 

829)   والسين والتامن كمستعد ازل اذ ببنا الجمع بقاهمـا مـخـل 

830)   والميم اولى من سواه بالبقا والهـمزة واليا مثله ان سبقـا 

831)   والباء لا الواو احذف وان جمت ما كحبزبون فهو حكم حتـمـا 

832)   وخيـروا في زائدى سـرندى وكل مـا ضـاهاه كـالعلندى



التصغير 



833)   فعيـلا اجعل الثـلاثى اذا صـغرنه نحو قـدى في قـذا 

834)   فعيعل مع فعيعبـل لمـا فاق كجعل درهم دريـهـمـا 

835)   وما به لمنتهى الجمع وصل به الى امثلة التصغير صـــل 

836)   وجائز تعويض باقبل الطرف ان كان بعض الاسم فيهما انحذف 

837)   وحائد عن القياس كل ما خالف في البابين حكما رسـمـا 

838)   لتلويا التصغير من قبل علم تأنيث او مدته الفتح انـحـتـم 

839)   كذاك ما مدة افعال سبـق او مد سكران وما به التـحـق 

840)   والف التانيث حيث مـدا وتاؤه منفصـلين عــــدا 

841)   كــذا المزيد آخر للنسب وعجــز المضاف والمركـب 

842)   وهكـذا زيادتا فعــلانا من بعد اربع كـزعـفـرانـا 

843)   وقدر انفصال ما دل على تثنية او جمع تصحيح جــلا 

844)   والف التانيث ذو القصر متى زاد على اربعة لن يثبتـــا 

845)   وعند تصغير حبارى خير بين الحبيرى فادر والحـبيـر 

846)   واردد لاصل ثانيا لينا قلب فقيمة صـير قويمـة نصـب 

847)   وشذ في عيد عييد وحتم للجميع من ذا ما لتصغير علم 

848)   والالف الثان المزيد بجعل واواً كذا ما الاصل فيه يجهل 

849)   وكمل المنقوص في التصغير ما لم يحو غير التاء ثالثا كمــا

850)   ومن بترخيم يصغر اكتفى بالاصل كالعطيف يعنى العطفا 

851)   اختم بتا التأنيث ما صغرت من مؤنث عـار ثلاثى كـــن 

852)   ما لم يكن بالتـا يرى ذا ليس كشجــر وبـقر وخـمـس 

853)   وشـد ترك دون ليس وندر لحاق فيما ثلاثيـا كـثـــر 

854)   وصغرو شذوذاً الذي التي وذا الفـروع منهـا تاوتـى 



النسب 



855)   ياء كيا الكرسي زادوا للنسب وكل ما تليه كســره وجب 

856)   ومثله مما حواه احذف وتا تأنيث او مـدته لا تثبـتـا 

857)   وان تكن تربع ذا ثان سكن فقلبها واوا وحذفهـا حسـن 

858)   لشبهها الملحق والاصلى ما لها وللاصل قلب يعتـمـى 

859)   والالف الجـائز اربعا ازل كذلك بالمنقوص خامساًعزل 

860)   والحذف في اليا رابعا احق من قلب وحتم قلب ثالثـا بعن 

861)   وأول ذا القلب انفتاحا وفعل وفعل عينهما افتـح وفعل 

862)   وقـيل في المرمى مرموى واختير في استعمالهم مرمى 

863)   ونحو حى فتح ثانيه يجب واردده واوا انً يكن عنه قلب 

864)   وعلم التثنية احذف للنسب ومثل ذا في الجمع تصحيح وجب 

865)   وثالث من نحو طيب حذف وشذ طائى مقولا بالالـف 

866)   وفعلى في فعيـلة الـترم وفـعلى في فـعلية حـتم 

867)   وألحقوا معل لام عـربا من المثـالين بما التا اوليا 

868)   وتمموا ما كان كالطويله وهكذا ما كان كـالجـليله 

869)   وهمز ذي مـد ينال في النسب ما كان في تثنية له انتسب 

870)   وانسب لصدر جملة وصدر ما ركب مزجـا ولثان تممـا 

871)   إضافة مبدوءة بابـن اواب او ماله التعريف بالثانى وجب 

872)   فيمـا سوى هذا انسبن للاول ما لم يخف لبس كعبد الأشهل 

873)   واجبر برد اللام ما منه حذف جـوازاً ان لـم يك رده ألف 

874)   في جمعي التصحيح او في التشبيه وحق مجبور بهذى توفيـه 

875)   وباخ اختـا وبابن بنتا ألحق ويونس أبى حذف التـا 

876)   وضاعف الثانى من ثنائى ثانيـه ذولـين كـلا ولائى 

877)   وان يكن كشبة ما الفا عدم فجبره وفتح عينـه التـزم 

878)   والواحد اذكر ناسبا للجمع ان لم يشابه واحدا بالوضع 

879)   ومع فاعل وفـعال فـعل في نسب اغنى عن اليا فقبل 

880)   وغير ما اسلفته مقـررا على الذى ينقل منه اقتصـر 



الوقف



881)   تنوينا اثر فتح اجـعل الفا وقفا وتلو غـير فتح احذفـا 

882)   واحذف لوقف في سوى اضطرار صلة غير الفتح في الاضمار 

883)   واشـتبهت اذا منونا نصب فالفا في الوقف نونهـا قلـب 

884)   وحذف بالمنقوص ذي التنوين ما لم ينصب اولى من ثبوت فاعلما 

885)   وغير ذى التنوين بالعكس وفي نحو مر لزوم رد اليا اقتـفى 

886)   وغيرها التانيث من محرك سكنه او قف رائـم التـحرك 

887)   او اشمم الضمة او قف مضعفا ما ليس همزا او عليلا ان قفا 

888)   محركا وحركـات انـقــلا لسـاكن تحريكـه لن يحظلا 

889)   ونقل فتح من سوى المهموز لا يراه بصري وكـوف نقـلا 

890)   والنقل ان يعدم نظير ممتنع وذاك في الهموز ليس بمتنع 

891)   في الوقف تا تانيث الاسم ها جعل ان لم يكن بساكن صح وصل 

892)   وقل ذا في جمع تصحيح وما ضاهى وعير ذين بالعكس انتمى 

893)   وقف بها السكت على الفعل المعل بحذف آخر كأعط من سـأل 

894)   وليس حتما في سوى ماكع او كيع مجزوما فراع مـا رعـوا 

895)   وما في الاستفهام ان جرت حذف ألفها وأولهـا الهـا ان تـقف 

896)   وليس حتما في سوى ما انخفضا باسم كقولك اقتضاءم اقتـضى 

897)   ووصل ذي الهاء اجز بكل ما حـرك تحريك بنـاء لزمـا 

898)   ووصاها بغير تحـريك بنا اديم شـذ في الدام اسـتحسنا 

899)   وربما اعطى لفظ الوصل ما للوقف نثرا وقشا منتـظـمـا 



الإمالة 



900)   الألف المبدل من يا في طرف أمل كـذا الواقع منه اليا خلف 

901)   دون زيد او شــذوذ ولمـا تليه ها التأنيث ما الها عـدمـا 

902)   وهكذا بدل عين الفعـل ان يؤل الى فلت كماضى خف ودن 

903)   كذاك تالى الياء والفصل اغنفر بحرف او مع ها كجيبهــا أدر 

904)   كذاك ما يليه كسر او يتلى تالى كسـر او سكون قـد ولي 

905)   كسراً وفصل الها كلا فصل بعد فدر همـاك من يمله لم يصـد 

906)   وحروف الاستعلا يكف مظهرا من كســر او يا وكذا تكف را 

907)   ان كان ما يكف بعد متصل او بعد حرف او بحرفين فصل 

908)   كذا اذا قدم ما لـم ينكسـر او يسكن اثر الكسر كالمطواع مر 

909)   وكف مســتعل ورا ينكف بكسـر را كغارما لا أجـفـو 

910)   ولا تمل لسـبب لم يتـصل والكف قد يوجبـه ما ينفـصـل 

911)   وقـد امالوا لتناسـب بلا داع سـواه كعمــادا وتـلا 

912)   ولا تمل مــا لم ينل تمكنا دون سـماع غيـرها وغيرنا 

913)   والفتح قبل الكسر راء في طرف أمل كللأيسـر مل تكف الكلف 

914)   كذا الذي تليه ها التأنيث في وقف اذا ما كان غيـر ألـف 



التصريف 



915)   حرف وشبهه من الصرف برى وما سواهما بتصريف حـرى 

916)   وليس ادنى من ثلاثى برى قابل تصريف سوى ما غيـرا 

917)   ومنتهى اسم خمس ان تجردا وان يزد فيه فما سبعـا عـدا 

918)   وغير آخر الثلاثى افتح وضم واكسـر وزد تسكين ثانيه تعم 

919)   وفعل اهمل والكس بـقـل لقصـدهم تخصيص فعل بفعل 

920)   وافتح وضم واكسر الثانى من فعل ثلاثى وزد نحـو ضـمن 

921)   ومنتهـاء أربع ان جـردا وان يزد فيه فما سـتا عـدا 

922)   لاسم مجـرد رباع فعـلل وفعـلل وفعـلل وفعــلل 

923)   ومع فعل فعلل وان عـلا فـمع فعـلل حـوى فعـلا 

924)   كـذا فعلل وفعـلل ومـا غـابر للزيد او النقص انتمى 

925)   والحرف ان يلزم فأصل والذى لا يلزم الزائـد مثل تا احتذى

926)   يضمن فعل قابل الاصول في وزن زائد بلفظه اكـتـفـى 

927)   وضاعف اللام اذا اصل بقى كـراء جعفر وقاف فســتـق 

928)   وان يكن الزائد ضعف اصل فـاجعل له في الوزن ما بالاصل 

929)   واحكم بتاصيل حروف سمسم ونحـوه والخلف في كـلمـلـم 

930)   فـألف اكثر من اصـليـن صــاحب زائد يغيــير مين 

931)   اليـا كذا والواو ان لم يقعا كمـا هما في بؤبؤ ووعـومـا 

932)   وهـكذا همز ومـيم سبقا ثلاثة تأصيلهـا تـحـقـقــا 

933)   كذلك همزة آخر بعد ألف اكـثر من حـرفين لفظها ردف 

934)   والنون في الآخر كالهمز وفي نحو غـضنفر أصـالـة كفـى 

935)   والتـاء في التأنبث والمضارعه ونحو الاسـتفعال والمـطاوعه 

936)   والهـاء وقفا كلمه ولم تره واللام قي الإشارة المشــتهره 

937)   وامنع زيادة يلا قـيد ثبت ان لم تبين حجـة كـحظـلت 



فصل في زيادة همزة الوصل 



938)   للوصل همز سابق لا يثبت إلا اذا ابتدى به كاسـتثبـتـوا 

939)   وهولفعـل ماض احتوى على اكبـر من اربعة نحو انجـلى 

940)   والأمـر والمصـدر منه وكذا امر الثلاثى كاخش وامض وانفذا 

941)   وفي اسم است ابن ابنم سمع واثنين وامــرئ وتانيث تبـع 

942)   وايمن همـزأل كذا ويبـدل مـداً في الاستفهام او يسـهـل 



الإبدال 



943)   أحـرف الابدال هدأت موطيا فأبدل الهمـزة مـن واو ويـا 

944)   آخـراً اثر ألف زيـد وفي فاعل ما أعل عينا ذا اقتـفـى 

945)   والمد زيد ثالثاً في الواحـد هـمزاً يرى في مثل كالقـلائد 

946)   كـذلك ثانى لينين اكتـفـا مـد مفـاعل كجمـع نيـفـا 

947)   وافنح ورد الهمز يا فيما اعل لا مـا وفي مثل هراوة جعـل 

948)   واوا وهمزاً اول الواو ين رد في بدء غير شـبه ووفي الأشد 

949)   ومـدا ابدل ثانى الهمزين من كلمة ان يسكن كاثر وائتـمـن 

950)   ان يفتح اثر ضم او فتح قلب واوا وياء اثر كسـر يـنـقـلب 

951)   ذو الكسر مطلقا كذا وما يضم واوا اصـر ما لم يكن لفظا اتم 

952)   فذاك ياء مطلقا جـا وأؤم ونحـوه وجهين في ثانيـه أم 

953)   وياء اقلب الفاً كســرا تلا او ياء تصغير بواو ذا افعـلا 

954)   في آخر او قبل تا التانيث او زيادتى فعـلان ذا ايضا رأوا 

955)   في مصدر المعتل عينا والفعل منه صحيح غالبا نحو الحول 

956)   وجمع ذى عين اصل او سكن فاحكم بذا الإعلال فيه حيث عن 

957)   وصححـوا فعلة وفي فعـل وجهـا والإعلال اولى كالحبل 

958)   والواو لا ما بعد فتح يا انقلب كالمعطيان يرضيان ووجـب 

959)   ابدال واو بعد ضم من الف ويا كموقن بذا لها اعتـرف 

960)   وبكسر المضموم في جمع كما يقال هيم عند جمـع أهيـما 

961)   وواوا اثر الضم رد اليا متى الفى لام فعل او من قبل تـا 

962)   كتـاء بان من رمى كمقدره كذا اذا كسبعـان صـيـره 

963)   وان تكن عينا لفعلى وصفـا فذاك بالوجهين عنهم يلفـى 



فصل 



964)   من لام فعلى اسما اتى الواو بدل ياكتقوى غالبا جاذا البـذل 

965)   بالعكس جاء لام فعلى وصفا وكون قصوى نادرا لا يخفى 



فصل 



966)   ان يكن السابق من واو وياء واتصلا ومن عروض عـربا 

967)   فياء الواو اقلبن مدغـمـا وشـذ معطى غير ما قد رسما 

968)   من واو او ياء بتحريك اصل الفا ابدل بعد فتـح مـتصـل 

969)   ان حرك التالى وان سكن كف اعلال غير اللام وهي لا بكف 
970)   اعلالها بساكن غير الـف او ياء التشديد فيـهـا قد الف 

971)   وصح عين فعل وفـعـلا ذا افعال كأغـيـد واحـولا 

972)   وان بين تفاعل من افتعل والعين واو سلمت ولم تعـل 

973)   وان لحرفين ذا الاعلال استحق صـحح اول وعكس قد يحق 

974)   وعين ما آخره قد زيد مـا يخص الاسم واجب ان يسلما 

975)   وقبل يا اقلب ميما النون اذا كان مسـكنا كمـن بت انبذا 



فصل 



976)   لساكن صح انقل التحريك من ذى لبن عين فعل كــأبن 

977)   ما لم يكن فعل تعـجب ولا كـابيض او اهوى بلام عللا 

978)   ومثل فعل في ذا لا علال اسم ضـاهى مضارعاً وفيه وسم 

979)   ومفعل صحح كالمفـعـال وألف الإفعال واسـتفعــأل 

980)   ازل لذا الاعلال والتا الزم عوض وجذفها بالنقل ربما عـرض 

981)   وما لافعال من الحذف ومن نقل فمفعول به ايضـا فمـن 

982)   نحو مبيع ومصون وندر تصحيح ذى الواو وفي ذى اليا اشتهر 

983)   وصحح المفعول من نحو عدا واعلل ان لم تتحر الاجـودا 

984)   كذلك ذا وجهين جا المفعول من ذي الواو لام جمع او فرد يعن 

985)   وشـاع نحـو نيم فى نوم ونحـو نيام شــذوذه نـمى 



فصل 



986)   ذو اللين فاتا في افتعال أبدلا وشـذ في ذي الهمز نحو ائتكلا 
987)   طاتا افتعال رد اثر مطبق في ادان وازدد وادكـر دالأ بقى 



فصل 



988)   فامر امر مضارع من كوعد احذف وفي كـعـدة ذاك اطرد 

989)   وحذف همز افعل استمر في مضـارع وينبنى مـتـصف 

990)   ظلت وظلت في ظلت استعملا وقرن في اقررن وقـرن نقـلا 

الإدغام 

991)   أول مثلين مـحـركين في كلمـة ادغم لا كمثـل صـفف 
992)   وذلـل وكلـل ولـبـب ولا كجـس ولا كاخصص ابى 
993)   ولا كـهـيلل وشذ في الل ونحـوه فـك بنـقل فـقبـل 

994)   وحي افكك وادغم دون حذر كذلك نحـو تتجلى واســتتر 
995)   وما بتاءين ابتدى قد يقتصر فيـه عـلى تاكتين العبــر 
996)   وفك حيث مدغم فيه سكن لكونه بمضمر الرفـع اقترن 
997)   نحو حللت مـا حللته وفي جزم وشبه الجزم تخيير قفى 
998)   وفك وافعل قي التعجب التزم والتزم الإدغام ايضاً في هلم 
999)   وما بجمعه عنيت قد كـمل نظماً على جل المهمات اشتعل 
1000)   أحصى من الكفاية الخلاصة كما اقتضى غنى بلا خصاصه 

1001)   فأحمد الله مـصـلياً على مـحمـد خيـر نبي أرسـلا 

1002)   وأله الغـر الكرام البرره وصـحبه المنتخبين الخـيره

----------


## Samir Aser

أبو منار ...... مجهود ممتاز .... والألفية احدى العبقريات

تحياتى وتقديرى .

----------


## أبو منار

> أبو منار ...... مجهود ممتاز .... والألفية احدى العبقريات
> 
> تحياتى وتقديرى .



[frame="11 80"]أشكرك أخي العزيز[/frame]

----------


## لؤي درويش

*جزاك الله خيرا يا سيدي 
لن تتصور كم فرحت بها 
يجب على كل رب أسرة أن يحفظها لأولاده 

كل محبتي*

----------


## احمدعمران

جزاكم الله خير 

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو منار

اشكرك اخي العزيز لؤي درويش

----------


## أبو منار

أشكرك أخي العزيز أحمد عمران

----------


## أبو منار

.
.
.

----------

